# Vasca



## licinio

Hola a todos,
muchas veces he buscado si existe en español una palabra equivalente a _vasca _en italiano en el sentido de embalse artificial o lugar donde se acoge el agua de una piscina. Me parece que no hay pero quisiera vuesta confirmacion. 
Para explicarme mejor usamos esta palabra para referirnos a una piscina: ej: _vasca dei bambini, vasca dei tuffi_, etc. _una vasca molto profonda_ y también a su longitud _Ho fatto dieci vasche _(he nadado 10 largos).
Gracias.


----------



## krolaina

Hola licinio!

Pues yo hablaría de "depósito de agua" en relación a las piscinas. Pero...¿el lugar dónde se limpia y recicla el agua o donde se bañan los niños? Porque además del uso de "bañera" y "piscina" no creo que haya otro...vamos a ver.


----------



## gatogab

licinio said:


> Hola a todos,
> muchas veces he buscado si existe en español una palabra equivalente a _vasca _en italiano en el sentido de embalse artificial o lugar donde se acoge el agua de una piscina. Me parece que no hay pero quisiera vuesta confirmacion.
> Para explicarme mejor usamos esta palabra para referirnos a una piscina: ej: _vasca dei bambini, vasca dei tuffi_, etc. _una vasca molto profonda_ y también a su longitud _Ho fatto dieci vasche _(he nadado 10 largos).
> Gracias.


Creo que es 'piscina' lo que buscas, sobretodo en este contesto: *Ho fatto dieci vasche (he nadado 10 largos)*
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=piscina

Saluti.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

El lugar donde se acog el agua de una piscina, en español es piscina. Quizás en italiano se refiera a algo menos concreto.


----------



## chlapec

Desde el punto de vista constructivo, el *vaso* de una piscina (un depósito de agua, etc) es la parte de ésta que va a contener el agua, pero creo que sólo lo usamos en ese contexto.
*RAE* 

*Vaso. 8. *m. Receptáculo o depósito natural de mayor o menor capacidad, que contiene algún líquido.


----------



## licinio

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Entiendo que el termino corriente es _piscina_, también para los usos del italiano _vasca_ que no es exageradamente técnico como me parece en cambio _vaso_. Puede sin embargo que _vasca_ tenga un uso más administrativo, porque los avisos en mi piscina dicen _Non correre sul bordo delle vasche. Uscita dalle vasche 15 minuti prima della fine di ogni turno_, etc. Pero, no, miento: todos decimos _Ho fatto 80 vasche oggi!_
Con estas reflexiones os mando un saludo a todos y os pensaré desde la piscina esta tarde.


----------



## gatogab

Suona strano dire: _"Ho fatto 80 piscine oggi"._ Quindi, per me, non dici bugie e il tuo naso rimane apposto.
Saluti dalla Litoranea Salentina, da dove penserò a le tue 80 vasche
Gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces sería "Bañera" pero no en el sentido correcto de la palabra, sino entendido como "Lugar donde se hace el baño" a partir de "Baño" y el sufijo "-era"

No se usa, aclaro


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Entonces sería "Bañera" pero no en el sentido correcto de la palabra, sino entendido como "Lugar donde se hace el baño" a partir de "Baño" y el sufijo "-era"
> 
> No se usa, aclaro


Vasca da bagno = tina de baño.
gatogab


----------



## krolaina

gatogab said:


> Vasca da bagno = tina de baño.
> gatogab


 
Gati, allora anche la "pila"  si chiama "vasca"?


----------



## Neuromante

Vasca d bagno = Bañera

Tina no lo he oído nunca con "de baño" añadido. Por otra parte, al menos en España, es una forma bastante pasada de moda.



Quizás una palabra que se pueda aplicar en bastntes contextos sea "pila"
Pila bautismal
Pila de lavar
Pila de baño (Aquí sí)


----------



## gatogab

El español se habla en casi todo el mundo, no solo en España.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=tina #4
Buen fin de semana.
gatogab
Algo más, para aclarar el concepto:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=17704


----------



## licinio

Neuromante said:


> Pila bautismal = Fonte battesimale
> Pila de lavar = Lavello
> Pila de baño (Aquí sí)/ bañera = Vasca da bagno


----------



## neutrino2

Pila de lavar = Lavello

 Yo diría también lavandino. Lavello me suena un poco antiguo, pero quizás es una cuestión regional.


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> Pila de lavar = Lavello
> 
> Yo diría también lavandino. Lavello me suena un poco antiguo, pero quizás es una cuestión regional.


Parece que lavello es para lavar ropa y platos. En cambio lavandino se usa más para decir cuando se lava las manos y la cara.
gatogab


----------



## neutrino2

gatogab said:


> Parece que lavello es para lavar ropa y platos. En cambio lavandino se usa más para decir cuando se lava las manos y la cara.
> gatogab



Ah, no lo sabía ! Yo uso lavandino para los dos, pero claro, lavello también lo he oído, más hablando de platos, como dice gato!


----------



## gatogab

lavandini:
http://images.google.it/images?gbv=2&hl=it&q=lavandino&btnG=Cerca+immagini
Lavelli:http://www.builtinsolution.com/catalog/images/offerte/Master-500.jpg
http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&q=lavello&btnG=Cerca+immagini&gbv=2
gg


----------



## 0scar

_Pileta de natación.
Pileta de lavar la ropa/de la cocina
Pileta del baño/lavabo_
_Vasca de bagno=Bañadera_


----------



## horusankh

Neuromante said:


> Vasca d bagno = Bañera
> 
> Tina no lo he oído nunca con "de baño" añadido. Por otra parte, al menos en España, es una forma bastante pasada de moda.


Hola Neuromante:

Tal vez Gatogab lo escuchó en México, porque por acá la expresión "tina de baño" sigue gozando de excelente salud, (aunque a veces ciertamente se dice simplemente "tina", por economía de palabras), de hecho yo diría que se usa más que "bañera".

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

horusankh said:


> Hola Neuromante:
> 
> Tal vez Gatogab lo escuchó en México, porque por acá la expresión "tina de baño" sigue gozando de excelente salud, (aunque a veces ciertamente se dice simplemente "tina", por economía de palabras), de hecho yo diría que se usa más que "bañera".
> 
> Saludos.


horusankh, por teléfono pregunté a mi padre si habían cambiado la 'tina de baño' para mi madre inválida. Ya lo habían hecho. Y viven en Santiago de Chile.
Ciao e grazie.
http://www.banosylavaboseuropeos.com.mx/wp-content/tina-de-bano.jpg 
gatogab

pd
http://www.banosylavaboseuropeos.com.mx/wp-content/tina-de-bano.jpg


----------



## arci_firenze

La "*vasca di una fontana*", in spagnolo,  si può tradurre anche con il termine "_cuenca_"? 
Ad esempio: 
_En el Jardín de Bóboli hay la fuente de Júpiter, cuya gran cuenca octagonal  está decorada con numerosas estatuas ...._

C'è qualche madrelingua che mi potrebbe dire se il termine "_cuenca_"  riferito alla vasca in cui si raccoglie  l'acqua di una fontana è corretto?
C'è un termine diverso che si può o si deve utilizzare?
grazie


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
no, cuenca no es correcto en este caso. *Vaso* sería una palabra perfectamente válida: "el vaso de la fuente". Puedes encontrar múltiples ejemplos en internet.


----------



## arci_firenze

muchissimas gracias, hace tiempo que buscaba la traducción correcta.


----------



## Ciprianus

En este caso yo diría pilón.
Cuenca, cuenco, vaso, pila, pileta, estanque, también se usan.
Vaso parece ser algo más chico y con pedestal.

En realidad, la palabra más usada para pilón de una  fuente es fuente, uno dice "echar una moneda en la fuente de Trevi", y no "...en el pilón de la Fuente de Trevi", o el perro se "baña en la fuente" y no "...en el pilón de la fuente".


----------



## arci_firenze

Ciprianus, 
yo entiendo que fuente indica el monumento o el artefacto en general; mi problema es como indicar con una palabra la parte donde caen los chorros y  se llena de agua.
En mi ejemplo: 
_En el Jardín de Bóboli hay la fuente de Júpiter, cuya/o gran ...¿_vasca?_....  octagonal está decorada/o con numerosas estatuas ....
_
Entiendo que hay varias palabra para definir esta parte de la fuente en los diferentes países de lengua española. 

grazie, 
ciao


----------



## Ciprianus

Sí, hay varias palabras en cada país, algunas más coloquiales y otras más técnicas.
En italiano sucede lo mismo, la _vasca_ de una fuente también se llama _bacino _ (creo que este es el nombre más técnico) y hasta _ciotola_.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Buenas noches, 



> WordReference.com - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2012 Le Monnier:
> *ciotola*
> ‹ciò·to·la›
> s.f.
> Ampia tazza emisferica, senza manico
> La quantità di liquido o d’altro in essa contenuta: una c. di brodo.





> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *cuenca *
> Territorio cuyas aguas afluyen todas a un mismo río, lago o mar:
> la cuenca del río Guadalquivir.
> Territorio hundido y rodeado de montañas.
> Territorio en cuyo subsuelo abunda un determinado mineral que se extrae en las minas:
> cuenca minera asturiana.





> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *fuente *
> Construcción en los sitios públicos, como plazas, parques, etc., con caños y surtidores de agua, y que se destina a diferentes usos:
> la fuente de la Cibeles.
> Plato grande para servir la comida:sirvió el besugo en una fuente de cristal.





> En el Jardín de Bóboli *se encuentra* la fuente de Júpiter, cuya forma octagonal está decorada con numerosas estatuas ...


----------



## chlapec

Ciprianus said:


> En este caso yo diría pilón.
> Cuenca, cuenco, vaso, pila, pileta, estanque, también se usan.


En *España*, vaso de una piscina, vaso de una fuente serían las palabras, digamos, más técnicas, para describir el receptáculo que contiene el agua. Cuenca o cuenco no se emplean para describir esa parte de la fuente. Pila o pileta se usan sobre todo para receptáculos pequeños.


Ciprianus said:


> Vaso parece ser algo más chico y con pedestal.
> .


Eso es sólo una de las múltiples acepciones de vaso.


----------

